

Political Group Protests Facebook Ad Program - DanielBMarkham
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-facebook21nov21,1,2142037.story?coll=la-headlines-business

======
DanielBMarkham
Is this going to be a new trend? In this case the group used the site to
create a group to protest the site! Is it just "shakedown" politics redux for
the web?

